# 35" sink base



## luweee (Jan 28, 2008)

I want to build a BASIC 35" or taller (tall) Sink base X 60" Long (standard depth what ever that is). This is for my laundry room. So I dont need a lot of drawers. Does anyone have an FREE plans or know where I can get plans of this nature. I keep finding bathroom Vanity plans. Bathroom vanity plans are not tall enough or long enough... i want the 60" of work space... any help is greatly appreciated.
Thanks 
Luweee


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

You should be able to take plans for a standard vanity and alter the measurements to all pieces that are verticle to fit your needs. Keep the drawers the same measurements with the exception of a bottom one in a stack and make it bigger to fill the hole. Any drawers on top of doors leave the same and just make the doors taller.

If I wasn't doing so much today I would draw something up for you and give you a cutlist. If your not in a big hurry I could probably get to it later tonight.


----------



## luweee (Jan 28, 2008)

sure thing big dave. im in no hurry!
whenever you get to it


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

That's fine then. I need some details first. 

Do you want to dado the bottom to the sides or just a butt joint?

Do you want any drawers at all?

If so, how many and in what configuration?

If there are any other details that you want incorporated then specify what they are.

I can probably get this to you pretty quick as soon as you answer these questioins.


----------



## luweee (Jan 28, 2008)

im going to try dado joints this time.

and no drawers.

Thanks


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

If this is what your looking for then tomorrow I will give you the parts list.


----------



## luweee (Jan 28, 2008)

perfect


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

Ok, here goes. I've included a cutlist for all the pieces. I've gone over it several times and I hope there aren't any mistakes.

Make sure and use the door cutlist and not the measurements in the sheet component listing.























































The shelves are dado'd in 3/8 of an inch. The back is rabbeted 1/2 inch in. I did not include any left right stretchers for the shelf. Usually if you nail it to the back and the front stiles it will be fine. You can add some if you wish. I also did not add any kind of edge banding for the shelf. You will have to make it narrower for whatever you want to do.

The toe kick can either be mitered or applied to the front. It is long enough to do it either way.


If you have any questions just ask. I'll be around all day. We are having terrible weather and I'm just staying home.


----------



## luweee (Jan 28, 2008)

where you from Dave? I live in Omaha NE


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

Seymour Mo. Close to Branson and Springfield.


----------

